# 16/12/2016 Sir Vape 2nd Year Birthday Discounts



## Sir Vape (15/12/16)



Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## igor (15/12/16)

and I placed my order on Sunday for my new mod


----------



## Silver (15/12/16)

Great special @Sir Vape 

Please try prevent @Rob Fisher from buying all the cool stuff before any of us wake up

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## antonherbst (15/12/16)

Silver said:


> Great special @Sir Vape
> 
> Please try prevent @Rob Fisher from buying all the cool stuff before any of us wake up



I second that @Silver and agreed at Sir Vape. The rest of us also want some of the awesome vape goodies at sale.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (15/12/16)

I heading to @Sir Vape with an empty haversack!

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 2


----------



## KZOR (16/12/16)

@Sir Vape
Happy birthday and i trust you will have a profitable day.
Order placed.
Thanks for the birthday discount. 
@Rob Fisher ...... now you can go ahead and clean-up m8.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Crockett (16/12/16)

@Sir Vape @BigGuy It looks like only one discount code can be applied at a time. Is it possible to get the 10% discount and free shipping on an order?


----------



## gdigitel (16/12/16)

Happy birthday Sirs. Sure there will be many more to come.
So for us geographically disadvantaged vapers, could we see some of the new products please. Dying to find out more about the HHA Ares.

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


----------



## Imspaz (16/12/16)

Happy birthday Sir Vape 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sir Vape (16/12/16)

Thanks guys for wishes guys. Was an awesome day. The HHA Mod will be up on the site Mon / Tues. If you want please mail me at hugo@sirvape.co.za and I will send out a notification as they go up so you don't miss out. Sorry for the delay on getting them up, we have just been so hectic.


----------



## boxerulez (16/12/16)

Thanks so much guys. My orders placed and SO looking forward to getting 2 new mods in hand. One workhorse and one very ornate Asmodus, some tips and another SM25....

Thanks @Rob Fisher once again my wife hates me...

Sje found my stash of empty SM25 boxes in the cupboard today. The jig is up... she knows i have 3x silver ones and now with the 4th on the way.. :s

Sent from my Serpent Minikin

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (16/12/16)

Me setting a new record for PAcMan on the Sir Vape arcade machine! 



Then me testing @Takie's most awesome new mod from Vicious Ant! OMG it's a beauty!

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## ChloeT (16/12/16)

Happy happy guys


----------



## Max (17/12/16)

Happy Birthday @Sir Vape and all the very best for the coming year

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Sir Vape (17/12/16)

Max said:


> Happy Birthday @Sir Vape and all the very best for the coming year



Thanks man


----------

